
Ask HN: RSI is getting really bad - wrong_variable
I have been having serious pain while typing:<p>Left Hand 
  - Pinky
  - Middle Finger
  - Ring Finger<p>Right
  - Palm while moving mouse<p>Having read a lot of online stuff I am terrified of the prospect of losing my ability to type. My entire existence is dependent on being able to type.<p>I am not sure if its nerve damage ( carpel tunnel ), or joint and muscle inflammation.<p>Nerve damage sounds really bad. I have also read that doctors always push for surgery and it might make things worse and I might never recover my ability to type to my former glory :(<p>Since its RSI and related to computer usage - I realized that programmers would know the best solution.<p>I just purchased Microsoft sculpt and hopefully its a solution [1]<p>Questions:<p>Will it help or make things worse to go to the gym ? squats, deadlifts, etc.<p>What about stress balls and grip strength contraptions ?<p>The pain actually reduces when using them, It gets really bad when I am typing - pressing each key feels l like someone is poking my joints with a pin.<p>The keyboard I was using was the Lenovo Thinkpad Carbon X1 keyboard [2]. I recommed that keyboard to other HNs a while ago and am not regretting that decision to recommend. Sorry if any HNers end up getting RSI due to my advice :(<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.peterbristol.net&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2014&#x2F;08&#x2F;Microsoft-Sculpt-Keyboard-Peter-Bristol-1.jpg<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn.arstechnica.net&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2014&#x2F;01&#x2F;thinkpad-x1-carbon-keyboard.jpg
======
ebcode
I just recently went through an RSI flare-up and had to do something urgently,
so here's what I did. I immediately went and bought a replacement mouse, with
a trackball. Because it was my right hand/wrist that was experiencing the
worst of it, I switched my mouse from the right side of the keyboard to the
left. This has changed up my usual right-hand grasping/squeezing/clicking
motions, and now the flare-up has died down considerably. The other thing I
did was to get a split keyboard similar to the one you bought.

Ergonomics are extremely important for our profession (obviously). Examine how
your elbows are situated in relation to the keyboard. If you're sitting at a
desk, be sure to have a keyboard tray underneath the desk so that when your
elbows are at a 90-degree angle, the keyboard is underneath your fingers and
your wrists are straight and not bent. If you know anyone who plays piano
regularly, ask them to show you their positions and posture, and try to
replicate that at your desk. HTH

~~~
wrong_variable
I have noticed the elbow 90 degree advice a lot.

I am just confused how the elbow relates to the pinky.

The mouse thing is interesting. is there a software that I ca use to switch my
right hand designed mouse to my left hand.

PS: wonderful advice !

~~~
qb45
Like, swap right button with left? There is an option for that in
"accessibility settings" of most OSs. Left-handed people use it sometimes.

BTW, two possible sources of mouse issues I know:

1\. Sharp angle between palm and forearm, happens when the mouse is too low
and too close to the body. Put it elsewhere.

2\. Palm forced to lie horizontally, while the natural position would be
angled (lay your hand comfortably on the desk and see that the palm isn't flat
at all). This is solved by putting mouse on angled surface or getting
mouse/trackball with angled top. See Microsoft Trackball Optical (not sold
anymore) for example of what I mean.

------
eip
1\. Get a standing desk. Set so that your elbows make a 90 degree bend when
typing. 2\. The sculpt should be an improvement. I prefer the the Microsoft
Ergonomic 4000
([http://compass.microsoft.com/assets/b1/12/b112ddfc-0541-4948...](http://compass.microsoft.com/assets/b1/12/b112ddfc-0541-4948-a804-a7268b0cc2a7.jpg?n=mk_nek4000v2_large.jpg))
3\. Switch to you other hand for mouse usage for a while. Takes a week or two
to get used to but once you do you can switch back and forth easily. 4\. Hit
the gym 5\. Never type directly on laptops. 6\. Make sure you hands are never
tilted back when typing. That will cause more irritation than anything. That
is why I prefer the keyboard I linked above. It has a riser for the palm rest.

~~~
wrong_variable
Thanks for the wonderful advice !

Another question.

Have you tried Dvorak ? I have been thinking of buying the sicker and changing
my keyboard to dvorak.

I have also read that keys with mechanical switch are better. But
unfortunately the sculpt does not have it :( Is there a keyboard that combines
mechanical switches with sculpt like design ?

~~~
ajsalminen
There are a number of ergonomic mechanical keyboards. Some that might be worth
looking at are the Keyboardio (coming soon), Kinesis Advantage2, Maltron and
the Ergodox which is a DIY solution not very ergonomic by default but possible
to build to be. I've backed the Keyboardio myself and if you decide to get
that one you can currently get a discount code from here:
[https://shift.newco.co/what-50-buys-you-at-huaqiangbei-
the-w...](https://shift.newco.co/what-50-buys-you-at-huaqiangbei-the-worlds-
most-fascinating-electronics-market-f0384d9fca32)

For mechanical keyswitches I've read that the most stressful part of typing
for your wrist is when you hit the bottom and your fingers come to an abrupt
stop. To avoid that you need tactile switches and additionally I find that for
me they have to be fairly stiff (Cherry MX Clear is my current favorite). On
the other hand I've also seen some people who already experience constant pain
while typing comment that they find the light linear switches to be the least
painful to use. If you have constant pain those might be a better choice
possibly combined with O-rings for a bit softer bottom hit.

I use another QWERTY-alternative called COLEMAK. It's a newer one that is
considered to be more of an improvement over QWERTY than Dvorak. This Geekhack
post compares pretty much all of the different layout options in the running
these days (of course it still just reflects the opinions of the author, the
Carpalx & MTGAP layouts are the result of a similar analysis with emphasis on
different aspects):
[https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=67604.0](https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=67604.0)

There is an easy 5 step approach called TARMAK for COLEMAK where you gradually
change your layout. It's useful if you want to retain some typing ability
while in the process of switching.

You might want to also post on Reddit's /r/MechanicalKeyboards, you'd probably
get more answers there.

------
acspike
[http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-
pain.htm...](http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-pain.html)

------
MikeTV
I've been doing these stretches a few times a day for the past several years,
since I first felt RSI coming on. It's helped significantly. Whenever I start
to feel wrist/hand pain, I know I've been slacking on them.

[https://youtu.be/hUyMNyrOHJQ](https://youtu.be/hUyMNyrOHJQ)

------
PaulHoule
The gym is good. I am all for squats and deadlifts but I have seen push-ups
work miracles for hands. Also around 45 to 60 min of cardio will trigger the
runner's high with endorphin production that fights pain. Also instead of
popping Tylenol or nsaids pills that can destroy your liver and stomach try an
SNRI like venlafaxine.

